# Very cool sterlings



## Brass_Machine (Dec 6, 2007)

First: These are not mine. Found them on the Interweb and like them very much. I posted the link on cnczone awhile ago... but I think it will be more appreciated here. We gotta get this guy to join here.

Here is the Link:
 Very Cool Sterlings

















A lot more than that at the web site


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 6, 2007)

Awesome! His #15 really is a work of machining art, as are they all, but #15 just turns my crankshaft a wee bit faster...lol... Thanks for the link.

Cliff.


----------



## Cedge (Dec 6, 2007)

Sitting here in stunned silence. This guy has a flair for design and execution that hits me right where I live. Definitely a new entry added to my short list of true metal working heros. Numbers 7, 10 and 13 really float my boat.

Steve


----------



## Brass_Machine (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah number 13 just blows me away. Watch the video for it.


----------



## 1Kenny (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice stuff. I really like the flywheels on #10

Kenny


----------



## wareagle (Dec 6, 2007)

Awesome pieces! No doubt. This is the kind of stuff that will perplex me for hours and hours.


----------



## tattoomike68 (Dec 6, 2007)

I want to build a sterling engine and let it run in front of my brother machine shop as a sign.

They do have a steam engine that has a 50 " flywheel that looks cool running.

I still want to build a sterling engine with an array af mirrors that make is runon solar power.


----------



## Canyonman (Dec 7, 2007)

I Wholeheartedly *AGREE!*

Can we send him an Invite? Or must we pray!?

Masterpieces!!!

Ken


----------

